# How to make menhaden oil



## bellview268219 (May 29, 2011)

Ive been using menhaden oil alot while fishing but its hurting my pockets$$$

Does anyone know how to make their own menhaden oil if so please help


----------



## JonnyT (Dec 2, 2007)

Wait til the next fish kill on Bayou Texar, you can scoop up a few tons of dead menhaden. Fasten a wood chipper to your transom. The rest is all fun and games.


----------



## SouthAlabamaSlayer (Oct 13, 2011)

It's gonna be hard to make menhaden oil, since their bodies naturally produce it, Hence the name "MENHADEN oil."


----------



## bellview268219 (May 29, 2011)

ok thanks so does anyone know how to bottle the oil


----------



## Death From Above (Sep 28, 2007)

bellview268219 said:


> ok thanks so does anyone know how to bottle the oil


Find a Vietnamese or Korean lady and ask her. I've seen them extracting the stuff using jars in the sun. It takes a bunch of menhaden to make a gallon of oil.


----------



## hjorgan (Sep 30, 2007)

How are you using the oil? If you can cast a big net and get on em, a meat grinder (or even a blender) can get you a pretty good paste for chum. Messy but effective.

We used to go to the second-hand shops and Salivation Army stores and buy any old blender for 3 bucks or so that worked. Used an inverter on the boat to blend right on the water and pour over the side. Better than the oil and real effective.

Once the blender dies, sink it as a very small reef or stick it in the trash bag. It's only 3 bucks.

Dang, gave up another secret to PFF.


----------



## Longbow14 (Aug 8, 2011)

hunt around for one of the old cast iron or aluminum meat grinders those make some great chum, and can be clamped to the rail of the boat.


----------

